# Suet



## screwdriver (Jan 13, 2017)

Anybody else have suet recipes for feeded critters in the colder months?  This one came out pretty good.   I used bacon grease,  a little parafin,  heat to melt. This mix is just sunflower seeds and cat food.  ( no more cat )  Oatmeal is another good binder but Im saving that for the morning to eat with the bacon. 

View attachment 20170113_130021.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2017)

Lucky birds!  Very cool. My husband is a friend to the birds. The bird water is frozen except for a tiny hole... that is with the heater on..it is 4 degrees and all the little and big birds know where to come in the snow... We have never made that.. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 14, 2017)

I dont know why people advocate throwing into the garbage when you can mix stuff into it, set it outside and it disappears.  Magic.  I dont pay for trash pickup, I pay for that truck to stop at my house, waste gas and time to pick up an empty container.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks like a fruit cake. Yehaaaaaa


----------

